# Fuel lines



## Tim Helms (Jun 9, 2006)

I’m putting a 04 Maxima eng in my car. I could use some help on the fuel line plumbing. My old fuel pump has 3 openings (fuel out, fuel return, and vent that goes to a carbon canister and then to a vacuum canister). The Maxima fuel pump only has 2 openings but I know it also has a carbon canister. Dose the Maxima have a 3rd line coming from the tank itself? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

